
Ask HN: Anyone here using Karabiner on macOS to remap keyboard? - nikivi
I found Karabiner tool to be really life changing with how I approach working on macOS now.<p>I have made every key on my keyboard into a modifier key, to the point that I never even use cmd&#x2F;opt&#x2F;ctrl keys any more as I use my `a` key as ctrl key instead or `e` key as cmd.<p>I wrote about how I use Karabiner in more detail here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz&#x2F;macOS&#x2F;apps&#x2F;karabiner&#x2F;karabiner.html<p>I am curious, if anyone here uses Karabiner tool too in this way? Or if anyone here uses some other keyboard customisation tool.
======
wmoser
I just use it to turn my caps-lock key into an esc since I’ve been using vim
as my go to text editor.

